# Boesemani rainbow fish



## distrbd (May 16, 2006)

Today I was @bigals and looked at Boesemani rainbow fish $18 for a pair!!!
I don't understand why they are so expensive.I guess I should put them on my Xmas wish list . 
I love rainbow fish but these besemanis are most expensive of them all,and the female ones are almost colourless,but you must buy them in pairs otherwise they don't sell them to you.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

At prices like that I would be buying them and breeding them


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Rainbows should always be kept in groups with males and females. While the females may not be as colourful as the males, they do inspire them to look their best! Seeing these guys flashing first thing in the morning to impress their mates can blow your socks off - and that's just about all of the rainbows I've kept.

As for the price - well, I guess that's what the market will bear right now. I've seen them for six bucks, but not lately as I haven't been looking.

Dominic


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

It has quite a bit to do with how the fish are spawned. Rainbows lay a few eggs on an almost daily basis. This makes it tougher for them to be raised in huge numbers, as one needs huge number of breeding fish and room to spawn them.

Also, the larger the fish offered, the higher the price.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Rainbows are mop spawners aren't they?


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

nightowl1350 said:


> Rainbows are mop spawners aren't they?


Yes, much like plant spawning killies.

You could also use java moss if you wanted to try the natural method. I had a group of spawning threadfin rainbows that used moss. I was unable to raise the fry though, as they are very small. If I tried it again, I would use infusoria or greenwater to raise 'em.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

You could try microworms or vinegar eels as well, they work for blue ram fry.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

nightowl1350 said:


> You could try microworms or vinegar eels as well, they work for blue ram fry.


Even the microworms were too big for the fry! The adults liked 'em though. I have a culture of vinegar eels now, so I'll be prepared if I keep these fish again.


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

I love rainbows  
I've bred my Turquiose last year. Got about 17 fry. I moved them into my big tank in a net breeder, but the thing broke! Most got eaten, I only have 2 left now 
I also have Boesmani and Neons. 
I'm going to try breedeing these soon. Once I get a tank freed up that is.


----------



## golfers1 (May 17, 2006)

Here is a good way to raise fry for a lot of different types of fish(It's been a secret of mine for years):
1/ Go to a light store and buy a plastic light grill for drop ceilings, the size that would fit in the bottom of your tank. It's easy to break off the tabs.
2/ What ever tank you use, take a few stones and put them in the corners of the tank to hold the grill above the bottom, how far depends on you.
3/ If you want you can put some different plants underneath as well.
This will allow the fry to hide and feed later on safe from the larger ones above.

Usually I use a clean tank 10g, I use plastic tubes about 3" long to attach the grill to and put some different free float plants underneath then place a few larger stones on top of the grill to keep it down.
e-me if you have any questions, I'll send you a diagram.
cheers


----------

